# Good news and bad news



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

The good news is that I woke up this morning COMPLETELY DP free!!! I have felt completely normal for the last 3 hours for the first time in months. I really hope it lasts.

Now on to the bad news which I am concerned about. I can't even really enjoy this realization of reality due to an incredibly intense lonliness and empty feeling. I don't know if I feel this way due to all I've been going through or what. I leave for college tomorrow so that might have something to do with it, idk? I just need to know has this happened to anyone else? I am even with my family and have been all morning and it's stayed strong as ever. It's as strong as when I was depressed, what the heck?

Please help me figure out why I may possibly feel this way because I have no clue.

But I am happy that my DP is gone.  !!!!! I really hope it's gone for good.


----------



## peanut butter (Nov 9, 2012)

I keep obsessing about the origin of my emotions which I do not know.

From a point of view it most likely is a way to run away from facing them, but surely it buggers me why do I experience really extreme loneliness and abandonment, why them specifically.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

same thing happened here the first timei was without DP. I felt extremely lonely ... but it goes away trustme.
im 100%dpfreenmow... have been this way for 3months now after tons of relapses


----------



## Wantmylifeback (Aug 1, 2013)

Lynxabc said:


> same thing happened here the first timei was without DP. I felt extremely lonely ... but it goes away trustme.
> im 100%dpfreenmow... have been this way for 3months now after tons of relapses


About how long did you feel this lonliness? I am almost welcoming it because I know my DP is gone!


----------

